# proper transporting of firearms



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

i was just wondering what the proper way of transporting guns via car is? do they have to be in a case or anything? thanks guys.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

This is the law if you dont have a CHL
(C) No person shall knowingly transport or have a firearm in a motor vehicle, unless the person may lawfully possess that firearm under applicable law of this state or the United States, the firearm is unloaded, and the firearm is carried in one of the following ways:

(1) In a closed package, box, or case;

(2) In a compartment that can be reached only by leaving the vehicle;

(3) In plain sight and secured in a rack or holder made for the purpose;

(4) If the firearm is at least twenty-four inches in overall length as measured from the muzzle to the part of the stock furthest from the muzzle and if the barrel is at least eighteen inches in length, either in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped, or, if the firearm is of a type on which the action will not stay open or which cannot easily be stripped, in plain sight.


Also no loaded magazines anywhere in the vehicle , a loaded magazine is the same thing as a loaded firearm.
Ya I know it makes no sense


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Makes sense to me...


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Orlando said:


> This is the law if you dont have a CHL
> (C) No person shall knowingly transport or have a firearm in a motor vehicle, unless the person may lawfully possess that firearm under applicable law of this state or the United States, the firearm is unloaded, and the firearm is carried in one of the following ways:
> 
> (1) In a closed package, box, or case;
> ...


what does it mean by lawfully possess? are they saying that as long as your not a felon or resticted from carrying firearms?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are transporting ammo and a firearm I was always told the two had to be in two different parts of the vehicle. I.E gun it the trunk ammo in locked glove box


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I should be more clear, this applies to longarms even if you have a CHL

steelheadtracker, YES


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Depending on what city and street your on lol. Jk

From my Evo


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The "law" is exactly what Orlando posted. 

Long guns cannot be in the same vehicle as a loaded magazine, period. If you have an unloaded magazine, the rifle, and ammunition, all in the trunk, you're fine. Regarding long guns, a loaded magazine equals a loaded weapon & you can't do it, even with concealed carry license. Easy enough to remember.

Regarding handguns, regardless of how you transport them, you inform police immediately if you're stopped. If you don't have your license to carry, which I highly recommend, no loaded magazines in the car at all & keep either the weapon or ammo in a compartment outside the vehicle. 


The wording of the law is pretty clear. You can have a 2 seater and put an AR15 in the passenger seat, in a case. You can have a magazine sitting there with a box of ammo as well. It is clear at that point that you are not intent on using it in a hostile fashion, at least in the eyes of the law. 

You can also throw a bolt action 22-250 in the passenger seat with the ammo separate & go drivin' around looking for groundhogs. 

Just make sure the engine is off & you're out of the truck before you start blastin' them.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been told you can have a charge and load in a percussion muzzleloader, and it's considered not loaded as long as there's no primer cap on it.
Is this still true, or have those rules been changed?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

steelheadtracker said:


> what does it mean by lawfully possess? are they saying that as long as your not a felon or resticted from carrying firearms?


It is unlawful for the following persons to knowingly acquire, have, carry, or use any firearm:

Fugitives.

Persons indicted for or convicted of a violent felony or adjudicated delinquent child for the commission of an offense that if committed by an adult, would have been a violent felony.

Persons indicted for or convicted of a drug offense, or adjudicated a delinquent child for the commission of an offense that, if committed by an adult, would have been an offense involving the illegal possession, use, sale, administration, distribution, or trafficking in any drug of abuse.

Alcoholics and drug-dependent persons.

Adjudicated mental incompetents.

By the way, in searching this I discovered that if you have a magazine that can hold 31 rounds or more, the weapon is considered an automatic weapon and is prohibited.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

If you are indeed in North Carolina and traveling in or out of state you might want to look here: http://www.handgunlaw.us/ I'm sure every state has there own rules which may then be trumped by federal law while traveling interstate.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Dragons4u, The state of Ohio considers a muzzle loading firearm unloaded if there is no priming source. I.E. If the primer, cap or priming powder is removed, it is considered unloaded.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Dragons4u said:


> I've been told you can have a charge and load in a percussion muzzleloader, and it's considered not loaded as long as there's no primer cap on it.
> Is this still true, or have those rules been changed?


If any of our Members use a CVA "Battery Fired" Muzzleloader, You need to remove the Battery during Vehicle Transport if you choose to keep Powder and Bullet in it. I believe that you need a Screwdriver to remove the 9 Volt Battery.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks for all the input guys i appreciate it. sorry i didnt respond for a while im in north carolina and my power is still out so i wasnt able to respond until work today (monday)


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> By the way, in searching this I discovered that if you have a magazine that can hold 31 rounds or more, the weapon is considered an automatic weapon and is prohibited.




You can buy, sell & own one, you just cannot have it loaded. Makes a ton of sense.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you go to the NRA-ILA site and look up "Guide to The Interstate Transportation of Firearms" they have put together a nice compilation/overview of each states transport regulations. Very handy if you travel for business and like to keep a firearm in your vehicle.


----------

